# Magswitch Featherboard - A dream to use



## GaryK

There are no magnets that actually touch the table.

It's the steel spacers. The knobs are connected the magnets and transfer their force when the magnet
poles are rotated to align with the spacers. This completes a "magnetic circuit".

I hope that I explained that clear enough.


----------



## TomFran

Looks like it would work very well, Grumpy. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Gary. It had to be something simple like that. Still it is very effective.


----------



## GaryK

No problem, and great rewiew by the way.


----------



## dalec

Thanks for the review.

I saw these at the local woodworker shop and tried the magnets. Really held the feather board in place.

My only regret is my table top is aluminum, so the magnets are not a option. Another reason to go with cast iron table tops.

Dalec


----------



## mot

Thanks for the review, Grumpy. I've been looking at these for awhile. I have lots of featherboard options, but like the fact that it holds the stock down as well as to the fence. Thanks.


----------



## motthunter

they are really highly recommended. I may get a set myself. They also sell in parts sot hat you can do some jig making based on the idea.


----------



## orgelbau

A Magswitch has two magnets polarized horizontally (rather than through their axis) when mated to opposite poles they form a magnetic shunt which expends all its flux in the circuit, with poles in parity it throws out a field. See the patent for details - seems like something we could re-create in our own shops with some tinkering, if we could find non axially magnetized magnets… I think K&J Magnetics sells some of those.

UPDATE : Indeed they do... but amazing magnets has one that might be even more suitable.


----------



## jaspr

By setting up my resaw fence to the right of th blade, I can use the magswitch on my bandsaw too.

(though I understand that they are making a new featherboard for use on the right of blades too)

it's a great product!


----------



## NBeener

I was actually just thinking about their resaw fence, for my band saw:










Anybody using one ?

[*full disclosure*: my brother IS the product rep FOR MagSwitch, but … as the old saying goes … the shoemaker's kids are always barefoot ]


----------



## Grumpy

No Neil, but it looks like a good one. I am still regularly using the featherboard it's a great tool.


----------



## NBeener

Just for the record, *Grumpy* ....

I got lucky. My brother had all but a couple of screws from one of their Resaw Fences and gave it to me !

Last night, I used it to resaw a 6' board of 9+" read oak at 3/4" thickness.

Though I really don't get much blade drift-especially the way I've set up my saw (some Carter bits, and Cool Blocks)-the MagSwitch resaw fence design would allow you to compensate for the drift as you're feeding the board through.

It worked REALLY well for me. I'm looking forward to its continued use.

AND …. I was pretty darned amazed at how well those magnets held, on my CI band saw table.


----------



## Grumpy

You have a great tool there Neil, I can really see the benefit of it.


----------

